# Peep/Aperature sights??



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I saw a T/C omega at Gallenson's that someone had installed a ghost ring sight on. I thought it was fantastic, and was wondering who has had experience with these types of sights on their muzzy's. I thought the larger aperature of a ghost ring or similar would be rather effective in the field, but would prefer some real world experience here. I found a peep rib at E. Arthur Brown and Co. (sorry don't know how to link) Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Williams WGRS peep on the back of both my muzzleloaders and I love them. It is so easy to just pull up and shoot. You may have a problem with your front sight being too high though. I had to change the sight on my Thompson to a shorter one so that I could get it sighted in where i wanted it. If you can't use a scope I think this is the next best thing.


----------

